# Alpha starter Pistols



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

has anyone used one and can you give me some in 
put on these pistols..


Thanks in advance for any responses.
Never Mind I found it.


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

there are 20 responses on this topic on this page alone


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

*alpha pistol*

I bought mine a couple months ago and love it so far no problems.
Cindy


----------

